# Uber driver profile question.



## Crispiess (Mar 8, 2018)

Is it a mandatory to answer all the questions about me? 
Where I'm from?
Describe yourself in few words?
Fun fact about yourself ect...
Would it affect my rating if I leave it blank?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

No


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Just answer the ones you want and ignore the rest.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If you don't answer the questions they deactivate you within a month.

If you don't answer honestly they track you down and put a clamp on your car until you fix it.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

NO


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Why not answer? Uber might think you are being evasive. A simple one word would be acceptable. A human probably never sees them anyway.
Who knows why they are asking dumb questions.
Where are you from - Nevada
Describe yourself - good driver
Fun Fact about yourself - like puppies
See - you answered the questions and they still don't know anything.


----------

